# As a non bee person I found this



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

interesting ....

" Bees in the RibeauvillÃ© region of France confused apiarists recently by making blue and green coloured honey. The mystery was solved when it was discovered that the bees were eating the sugary waste from M&Ms, found in a plant that dealt with waste from a Mars factory.
The operator has since solved the problem, as the beekeepers have declared the honey unsaleable " .


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Neat looking, but I can see where it would be a problem for sure.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Poor bees.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

southerngurl said:


> Poor bees.


:shrug: 

Why ... what am I over looking


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Bees will collect from recycling bins (coke cans, etc.), hummingbird feeders, and just about anything else that contain sugars. Here is a link from the same type thing a couple years back in New York, where the bees were working maraschino cherry juice bins. http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/30/nyregion/30bigcity.html
There is nothing harmful to the bees. And if not for the dye, most beekeepers would never know what their bees were dragging in from the neighborhood.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

BjornBee said:


> And if not for the dye, most beekeepers would never know what their bees were dragging in from the neighborhood.


This is what I was thinking ....


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Poor because they are being tricked into eating crap. I mean, they don't know what they are eating, they can't tell wholesome, mineral rich nectar from M&M's garbage. 

I know it can be taken more lightly and seen as funny and it is, but I also feel bad for bees because they are getting harmed and gypped at every angle these days it seems like.


----------

